# Best Catty?



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks very much for letting me in this forum guys much appreciated..

I have been looking for a proper slingshot forum for a while now 

Didn't think they existed 

Anyways i love the hunting with the catty etc ..

But i would love some sound advice on the best set-up that would be best for the kind of hunting i do''

I mainly hunt pheasants,rats,pigeon,rabbit and rats...

I mainly go night time early hours when its most quietest 

I have never used theragold flat bands,but i think i would love to try them..

Any thoughts or help and advice always appreciated thanks..


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

Theraband gold is pretty much the standard for flat bands but a lot of people have had good results with the black latex from simple shot, I haven't tried it yet myself but I'm hoping to get some very soon...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum . There are plenty of good choices and you can't go wrong with any of them . Everyone has their own favorite . Here is a good read on the topic . http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

1" bands are good, just divide your draw length by five and add 1 or 2 inches for attaching, what ammo do you use?there is no best or worst catty, just use the one that fits you the best and is comfortable and you are good shooting with it.


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks for your comments and advice guys..

I have tried to do as much research as i can to get what i think would suit me..

I really like the look of the S.P.S catty but maybe £200 is a bit much to say the least..

But the options seem limitless and causes confusion for me 

I have already ordered a Dankung Panther from amazon,as i liked the look of it,and also the reviews seemed very good.

But i love the feel of wood in my hand,so this is my plan.

To get a decent wooden catty for hunting feather,and use the Dankung Panther for hunting fur.

I think having seperate catty's for seperate jobs will prevent any over kill.

I will be using 9.5mm bearings,but i have heard 12mm is good to.

And also 8mm hexy nuts with SG 12 leads fixed in centre of these hexy nuts..

I would prefer a wooden catty that can be used for flats or tubes and easy changeable when out and about.

Any thoughts on the Dankung Panther or anyone used 1 ? I would appreciate your feedback 

I have spotted a wooden catty on this forum that i am interested in.I think the guy lives in Yorkshire?

But i will see if i can get the pic in this topic.But don't hold your breath as am not good with computers


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

Overkill is never ever ever a bad thing, if anything you want to be overkilling, no living creature should have to suffer unnecessarily because of inexperience or lack of band strength or accuracy, ideally you should want 2-3 times the killing force required to humanely dispatch any animal with a slingshot just in case your aim isn't dead on...


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

RealLifeMorty said:


> Overkill is never ever ever a bad thing, if anything you want to be overkilling, no living creature should have to suffer unnecessarily because of inexperience or lack of band strength or accuracy, ideally you should want 2-3 times the killing force required to humanely dispatch any animal with a slingshot just in case your aim isn't dead on...


Yes Morty but i was thinking 1745 tubes is more than enough for feather if obviously hit in the right place..And i was thinking of using doubled up flat bands for the fur bud.I was also going to double up the 1745 tubes.So what i mean by overkill is do i need the flats bands doubled?Or even the tubes?Providing the ammo is correct bud.At the moment i am using a homemade catty and the ammo is marbles and 9.5mm.Hunting on the night time i have taken pheasant and pigeon via head shot..But i am very green to buying a catty and trying to get the best tubes and bands available..And thanks for your comments as it all helps me in the right direction Morty


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

I like the look of this wooden catty guys.

Any idea who makes them?And could they be made for tubes and bands?


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

CatapultLaM said:


> 1" bands are good, just divide your draw length by five and add 1 or 2 inches for attaching, what ammo do you use?there is no best or worst catty, just use the one that fits you the best and is comfortable and you are good shooting with it.


What is that catty in your profile pic CatapultLam bud?


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

It's the Scout slingshot from simple-shot.com and it's a very goood slingshot if I say so myself, make sure your matching your ammo with your bands; 1/4-5/16 ammo = 1/2-5/8 band width,3/8 ammo = 3/4 band width, 7/16 ammo = 7/8 band width, 1/2 ammo = 1" band width. If you don't understand something or have a question just ask.


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

The dankung panther is a fine slingshot I'd say but your opinion makes all the difference, I don't like metal catapults but do like wooden ones, I'm more of a wood guy than metal.


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

CatapultLaM said:


> The dankung panther is a fine slingshot I'd say but your opinion makes all the difference, I don't like metal catapults but do like wooden ones, I'm more of a wood guy than metal.


I actually got the Dankung Panther delivered this morning CatapultLaM bud.I went out and tested it with the double theragold bands on.It's a very accurate catty and nice to hold also.I only managed to shoot a small finch size bird at about 20 yards..The targets (mainly tins cans) were hit were i more or less was aiming for.I was impressed with the grouping at 35 feet using 9.5mm bearings...And thank you for your advice on bands and ammo to match LaM bud much appreciated  And yes in my heart of hearts i am defo a man for the wooden catty...Something like the pic i have put up on this topic.But am open to any decent wooden catty's that are available ....First time i have used the double flats bands and i am really impressed with the power and speed of them  I feel like am nearly there with what i think i need.So my next step will be a nice wooden gatty..


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

CatapultLaM said:


> The dankung panther is a fine slingshot I'd say but your opinion makes all the difference, I don't like metal catapults but do like wooden ones, I'm more of a wood guy than metal.


How long does it take to get 1 of them Scout slingshots from the USA to the UK bud?And is it best to get any accessories with it?The read up on them seems awesome ..


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

I really don't know how long it is going to get to the U.K. since I'm in the USA, but their shipping is pretty good, and yes you should get some accessories with it or at least replacement flip clips, as they tend to snap if you are a newb and get fork hits.


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

As for shooting birds, just please don't shoot phoebes as I love those little guys, I made a friend with one and he/she knew that I wasn't going to hurt him.


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

CatapultLaM said:


> As for shooting birds, just please don't shoot phoebes as I love those little guys, I made a friend with one and he/she knew that I wasn't going to hurt him.


I don't normally target small birds LaM but this was a 1 off and i really didn't think i was going to hit it at that distance.But an instinctive shot did the job...Pheasants,wood pigeons and partridge etc is my main quarry..Funny thing is i would never shoot a wild Dove..A few year ago a couple of little girls who knew my kids came to my house with a very small baby dove.This Dove never even had its feathers coming through.Probably 2 or 3 weeks old at most..It was very cold to touch and looked like it was gasping for air.It's head was dropping to the side and to be honest,it was barely alive.I put it in my palm and covered the dove with my other hand ( cupped ) and breathed my warm breath through the tiny gap in my hands...It had nothing in its crop.So i gave it some warm milk via mouth to beak ..I kept it fairly close to the fire to keep warm..It started to come round slowly but surely..In a nut shell i ended up feeding this dove via mouth to beak.I became the foster parent if you like  I ended up making dove noises as i sat with bird seed in my mouth.And the dove used to fly on my shoulder and shove it's beak in my mouth for to be fed...I made sure it was fit and strong and feeding on it's own before releasing it...So i guess the moral of the story is >>> We hunt but am sure we ALL have our soft spots


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Good to hear.


----------

